# mac osx 4.11 can't read or recognize windows CD



## richard1421 (Apr 28, 2009)

I receive either "the disk you inserted was not readable by this computer" or "you inserted a blank CD. Choose an action from the pop-up or click ignore" when I insert a CD created in Windows or burned on this computer (osx 4.11), but shows as empty or shows no icon at all.

My pref are set for "Ask what to do" for both CDs and DVDs; music "Open iTunes;" picture CD; Open iPhoto;" and video DVD "Open DVD Player;"


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Music CDs and video DVDs and store bought software CDs and DVDs work fine?


----------

